# anyone ever built anything from landscape timbers



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

thinkin about building some stuff with landscape timbers for outdoor furniture. have any of yall tried this? benches tables etc?


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

*Maybe not a good idea*

The grade of wood used for landscape timbers is usually pretty low and typically the heart of the log goes right down the middle. That's two good reasons not to use them except for landscaping. 

When I go to HD I always stop at the 2 x 4 bin for a look. I often find a few clear tight grained free-of-heart doug-fir mixed in with all the bad ones. Oh, I am always careful to re-stack the pile neatly, don't want to loose my privileges. This wood would make fine outdoor furniture and it's cheap. 

Bret


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

About the only thing I've ever made from them besides landscape is planter boxes. I suppose those could be called landscaping though..


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

Lola Ranch said:


> The grade of wood used for landscape timbers is usually pretty low and typically the heart of the log goes right down the middle. That's two good reasons not to use them except for landscaping.
> 
> When I go to HD I always stop at the 2 x 4 bin for a look. I often find a few clear tight grained free-of-heart doug-fir mixed in with all the bad ones. Oh, I am always careful to re-stack the pile neatly, don't want to loose my privileges. This wood would make fine outdoor furniture and it's cheap.
> 
> Bret


thats what i wanted to do was make outdoor furniture. wouldnt use treatedwood in my house


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

Other than planter boxes and borders, I haven't made anything with landscape timbers. Although, I regularly get catalogs from The Winfield Collection, and they have a lot of plans and ideas for using the timbers.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

These aren't furniture but are made from landscape timbers. This one is a Navy Master Chief. Got the plans from Meisel Hardware....called post people.


----------



## AmericaFirst (Jul 7, 2017)

Is the landscape timber furniture you see online not pressure treated? The inexpensive landscape timbers at Home Depot are only pressure treated. Should one be making furniture of any sort out of PT wood???


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I've never seen landscape timer that wasn't pressure treated. There wouldn't be a problem building projects from it if the wood was stacked, stickered and allowed to dry.


----------

